
Xerox Alto Is Rebuilt and Reconnected by the Living Computer Museum - peterkelly
https://medium.com/@PaulGAllen/xerox-alto-is-rebuilt-and-reconnected-by-the-living-computer-museum-e56a7e86be91
======
jgrahamc
Seeing Mazewar again brought a tear to my eye.

